# Pierced Axolotl



## AxolotlMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I pierced my axolotls tail yesterday with a piercing gun i had around the house and today he looks kind of sick or something.

i was wondering if anyone else had tried that because i dont think it was such a good idea.
PLEASE HELP ASAP! *c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A cruel thing to do don't you think. I don't know what to tell you besides keep his water clean and watch for infections.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Best you can do is rehome him.I dont understand why you decided to do it?

I think until you can find him a home,you need to do as Susan said and keep his water clean.Also remove the piercing so it doesnt cause any more issues.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WTF? Stupidest thing I've read since I've been a member here. Feel sorry for your fish, he needs to die....you don't deserve to keep it.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

AxolotlMan said:


> I pierced my axolotls tail yesterday with a piercing gun i had around the house and today he looks kind of sick or something.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone else had tried that because i dont think it was such a good idea.





AxolotlMan said:


> i was wondering if anyone else had tried that because i dont think it was such a good idea.





AxolotlMan said:


> because i dont think it was such a good idea.





AxolotlMan said:


> it was such a good idea.





AxolotlMan said:


> good idea.


._.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

Either you're trolling hard, or you're an idiot. 8/10


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyway to find out where this guy lives and call animal services on him? (IF this is a real post.) If not, why post things like this?!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> WTF? Stupidest thing I've read since I've been a member here. Feel sorry for your fish, he needs to die....you don't deserve to keep it.


Come on now, you've been around here long enough to know better than to post like this...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Like I care. Anyone who comes here with that crap deserves whatever I or anyone else has to say.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I could maybe understand if he had like a 3,000 gallon tank and was taging fish to help monitor. But piercing gun like ear piercing, lol. You have to be a special special kind of person to think that would be OK for a fish.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

BTW scuff, your avatar looks very much like this webcommic I was reading for a while.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Like I care. Anyone who comes here with that crap deserves whatever I or anyone else has to say.


You should care. You represent this community by posting here, and we've always prided ourselves on being nice and helpful. Don't smear that reputation by responding to a post like that, and don't be surprised when you get infracted for flaming. If you feel the thread is unnecessary, or trolling, then report it and move on. Someone as helpful and prominent as yourself in these forums should act like an adult and not post like this.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I vote to delete the tread cause they aren't even posting responces.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Already been reported for a lock/delete, but feel free to do so as well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am reporting this as well.A thread like this leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

I did want to say,I understand where Ben is coming from.I have owned a mud puppy(the same thing basically)and I dont see how anyone could think to do such a thing.It enrages me even thinking of someone doing it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Alright, enough is enough. I was hoping to keep this thread open to see what would happened. The person has other threads about the axoloti and don't think its a troll, I think its a kid that done a big mistake. But the thread is being locked.

This board isn't for flame wars and such so please represent the board in a responsible way.


----------

